# FA/VO Generator?



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Greetings,

do you have any software for FA/VO Generator?
I have my friend car E70 with new CAS without VO and there is no other VO data on the other modules, when i connect with ISTA/P it says can not read VO from the car, and it asks for the VO XML file on USB...

Please help me to get it and load it into the CAS


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

File is in Attachment. Rename to xml, and delete the first 3 lines. ( i can not attachment xml file ) edit and save it. The filename must be: xmldb.xml
You need edit it for the car.
You must change the following:

-vinLong
-checkDigit
-model type
-buildVersion
-model ( E70 )
-paintCode
-upholstery
-all option, and eword


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

I am tring it now, I want to know how to get the checkDigit and checksum values
anybody help please --Urgent !


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

also the Eword ?? shall i use the same value in the file A105 or there is another value?


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

tell me your short VIN and i will make one for you


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you tankren 
i want the VO for two cars
VIN 0B16538 E70
VIN A661622 E90

Really appreciate your help


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Any update please .... i need help urgently


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5UXZV4C50D0B16538 = Check Digit "U"
WBAPK5C56BA661622 = Check Digit "G"


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Shawn, if you can provide me with these values also
checksum and Eword for each?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. I just learned something. The check digit is dependent on the PC it is run on. You must generate your own. I have sent you the program. You will need to add the digit as shown here using "Q" as an example:

coding vinLong="5UXZV4C50D0B16538" checkDigit="*Q*" location="0240" time="2012-11-20T11:50:00.000000"
checksum>*FP*/checksum

The checksum is calculated. Just leave it as FP.

I have no idea on what Ewords you need.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

No.

The check digit is generated ONLY from VIN long. You can this calculate with NCS expert.



shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I just learned something. The check digit is dependent on the PC it is run on. You must generate your own. I have sent you the program. You will need to add the digit as shown here using "Q" as an example:
> 
> coding vinLong="5UXZV4C50D0B16538" checkDigit="*Q*" location="0240" time="2012-11-20T11:50:00.000000"
> checksum>*FP*/checksum
> ...


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

E Wort for 0B16538:

A105
EWS4

E Wort for A661622:

B090


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why with 2 different PC's then do you get different results when calculating Check Digit from same VIN?


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why with 2 different PC's then do you get different results when calculating Check Digit from same VIN?


This is interesting !!


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

This is wrong calculator.

In all pc is the same the checksum for Vinlong.

For this case: U and G



shawnsheridan said:


> Why with 2 different PC's then do you get different results when calculating Check Digit from same VIN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I generate U & G on 1 PC, and different ones on another PC.

@ahmedmph, what are you getting for Check Digits with the same program?


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Please generate the checksum with NCS in two PC. You have U and G in both.



shawnsheridan said:


> I generate U & G on 1 PC, and different ones on another PC.
> 
> @ahmedmph, what are you getting for Check Digits with the same program?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

But if it is the wrong Generator, how come it makes U & G on 1 PC, and the same program on another PC made different Check Digits?


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

While not the same result on both PC !



shawnsheridan said:


> But if it is the wrong Generator, how come it makes U & G on 1 PC, and the same program on another PC made different Check Digits?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, why does it make the correct Check Digits one PC and not the other?


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

I dont know, but for VINlong have only one true Checkdigit. And this is U and G in this case.
This program is not factory BMW calculator.



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, why does it make the correct Check Digits one PC and not the other?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought the same thing, and that is why I posted the original "correct" check digits, but then I talked to someone else, and he said it varied based on PC, and then he ran the program on his machine, and as you can see, he got "Q" instead of "U". 

No idea why. Maybe he just made a mistake running it. :dunno:


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

i am now uploading the xml file based on checkdigit U which also appeared with NCS
i will let u the results


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Please run NCS on both PC, and calculate. "FA Eingeben", "Calculate Checkdigit", and must on both PC the same result.
NCS is original Software, and give on all pc the same result. ( VIN Checkdigit is calculated with MOD algorithm, and the base is only the 17 caracter VIN ).

Maszika



shawnsheridan said:


> I thought the same thing, and that is why I posted the original "correct" check digits, but then I talked to someone else, and he said it varied based on PC, and then he ran the program on his machine, and as you can see, he got "Q" instead of "U".
> 
> No idea why. Maybe he just made a mistake running it. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I generated and posted the correct check digits with the program. 

I just assume at this point the other person made a mistake using it.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

it didnt work, it says invalid work order
please help me generating it


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

the error message is invalid work order elements


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Send me per mail your file



ahmedmph said:


> the error message is invalid work order elements


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

maszika said:


> Send me per mail your file


send me your email in PM


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

XML sent.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

i just tried now, it is accepted, but the ISTA/P is giving error in reading control modules
unable to detriment the installed modules?

any suggestions?


----------



## koanga (Feb 2, 2008)

I`m curios how you generate the E wort


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You don't generate an E-Word. 

E-Words are developed by BMW AG, same as Factory SA Option Codes.


----------



## Max86 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello.Mabye someone can help me to.I have same problem no VO in cas module and lma module.Can someone help to get my -checkDigit and E Word with my cars vin code WBANC71070B623458
Thanks!


----------



## Max86 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone?I can pay for it via paypal or something.If someone can generate correct xml. file for ista-p.


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

How to generate xmldb.xml files ,thanks


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I generated and posted the correct check digits with the program.
> 
> I just assume at this point the other person made a mistake using it.


Hello, can somebody create the original VO (vehicle order) for my VIN: PY33372
for import in BMW ISTA-P. ???

It must be a xml - file for the import.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> Hello, can somebody create the original VO (vehicle order) for my VIN: PY33372
> for import in BMW ISTA-P. ???
> 
> It must be a xml - file for the import.
> ...


Why can't you do it?

https://postimage.org/


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why can't you do it?
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Sorry but it is a Bmw E9x Serie ....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> Sorry but it is a Bmw E9x Serie ....


Oh, well good luck with that.


----------



## red-line (Jul 28, 2021)

Thank you, going to try now.


----------



## AtoM-AnT (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't forget to erase .txt at the end...

Sent from my Lenovo L78051 using Tapatalk


----------



## red-line (Jul 28, 2021)

do not work, changed file name to xml without txt, also to xmldb.xml, not working too..
ps. using ista-p 3.64


----------



## AtoM-AnT (Feb 14, 2017)

VO is good, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## vice992 (Jul 31, 2021)

AtoM-AnT said:


> Here are your's VO


Can you also help me, how can i contact you on email or phone


----------



## red-line (Jul 28, 2021)

@AtoM-AnT 
Still cannot import VO, give me some light plz, ISTA-P cannot see my F15 VO file but can see second VO file for E70. I see file structure is different. I have no experience with VO files previously. Any ideas?


----------



## red-line (Jul 28, 2021)

screenshot


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, why does it make the correct Check Digits one PC and not the other?


I really have no clue. I think my last option will be try use the right FA file , load it up, code it and see if that helps.
If you have time, would you get me a FA file. I buy you lunch Shawn


----------



## BimmerGT1 (Dec 13, 2013)

AtoM-AnT said:


> Here are your's VO


WBANU5107AC012696 please help me with VO for ISTA P, thank you I try to do it my self from some Fike I found here but can't figure it out, the check sum and weird. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## h.nayel (7 mo ago)

Can anyone please help me to generate a VO XML file for my 2007 e60 WBANE71057CM08353


----------



## h.nayel (7 mo ago)

AtoM-AnT said:


> Here are your's VO


Can you please help me to generate a VO XML file for my 2007 e60 WBANE71057CM08353


----------



## charliface55 (10 mo ago)

hey i really need help generating a VO xml file for my mini R56
vin# is WMWMF73509TX40415
THANK you so much in advance


----------



## celalatma (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the Vo so I format a usb and download your file to usb.Ibstart Ista p and ofcourse the message came up couldn't recognize the vehicle order so I plug the usb and whe the option came either online or usb.I click the usb but for some reason it couldn't download the vo anything I'm missing and any other options to resolve this kindly appreciated


----------

